# Pizza cutter kit comparision



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Folks,

I purchased a few pizza cutter kits from Woodcraft since they since they appeared to be decent quality and on sale at present for $12.

I made my first two handles and wanted to order more. 
I ordered some additional kits from Woodcraft, but after placing the order I got the confirmation stating the kits were back ordered until 20 December. Very frustrating. 

So plan "B", pay the higher price of $20 for the kits from Rockler. I ordered two and they came today.

I have had problems trying to tap the hole for the insert in the latest two handles. One I ended up fixing the insert with epoxy.

The latest I will rebore, glue and dowel and try again.

In the meantime I offer a comparison of the two kits for those who may be interested in getting these.

Saving in case my browser hangs when I come to add the pictures.

I thought the Woodcraft kit was heavy, until I compared to the heft of the Rockler cutter.

Left is the Rockler kit. Right is the Woodcraft. Side 1.

Both are 4in blades. The Rockler is bevelled on both sides. The Woodcraft only on 1 side.

The Rockler has no protective film. I prefer this, some may not. It is a pain to remove the film on the Woodcraft.

The Rockler blade is riveted on. The Woodcraft blade is a Chicago style screw/nut with metric allen head.

The inserts are labeled as steel, but both are rather soft steel.

The Rockler insert is tapered and the threads designed to cut. The insert is longer than the Woodcraft and about 1/4in for the hex head portion. The allen key is included in each kit.

The Woodcraft insert is not tapered and is difficult to install. Requires a lot of force. 









Side 2. Note the Rockler blade is supported on both sides. Adds to the heft.









With the visual comparison, I think I prefer the Rockler. I will use this on my next handle then advise if I still prefer this kit.

I hope this helps someone to decide between these kits.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Waiting for pics. Lol
Got it. I like the rockler one to. It's kinda rustic. Laughing!!!


----------

